# eating while sitting on mug



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I was changing a vacuum breaker bag in a Sloan valve and sitting backwards on the toilet and saw a chicken bone between the toilet and wall. This is is in old parochial school that is now only used on Sunday mornings for CCD. Some kid was either eating and crapping, or I don't know what. At least he dropped the bone on the floor, and didn't try to flush it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wonder if it was finger-lickin' good.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL! Brilliant! You need to write for Leno, and help make him funny.:thumbup:


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

What exactly is a vacuum breaker bag? I have replace thousands of vacuum breakers and have never heard the term bag. Just wondering if this is something that I have missed or if it is just slang?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Turd Chaser said:


> What exactly is a vacuum breaker bag? I have replace thousands of vacuum breakers and have never heard the term bag. Just wondering if this is something that I have missed or if it is just slang?


I've never heard the term before but I'm guessing the rubber "bag" that's below the flush valve, in the vacuum breaker.



Paul


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I've never heard the term before but I'm guessing the rubber "bag" that's below the flush valve, in the vacuum breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


 
That rubber "bag" is the vacuum breaker located in the VB tube


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

You guys don't do that?

Sit on the sh!++er and cram dorito's in your mouth while reading a novel?

Oh, me either.

:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lmao sneaking a snack in between classes.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe it's the only quiet place that the janitor can eat his lunch.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I did a service call once at someone's house and in their bathroom they had a Mr. Coffee coffee maker on a shelf behind their toilet.............:laughing: 

Maybe they like the mingling of the different smells in the A.M...........:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Maybe it's the only quiet place that the janitor can eat his lunch.


The janitor is a she, and this was in the boys' room. She would freak if she knew this picture was out there. She is retired and cleans on a volunteer basis. She probably doesn't know it's there, and I feel kinda like a dirtbag for not:
A: picking it up
B: not telling her


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Chicken bone my ass. I suspect a conspiracy here...


----------



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

Somebody choked the chicken and wore it to the bone.:jester:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I did a service call once at someone's house and in their bathroom they had a Mr. Coffee coffee maker on a shelf behind their toilet.............:laughing:
> 
> Maybe they like the mingling of the different smells in the A.M...........:laughing:


I've actually seen that a lot. :blink:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I've actually seen that a lot. :blink:


Thats nasty !!


----------

